# False Cobra (Malpolon moilensis)



## AB's

Hello to the DWA section!

A polite request to see if anyone on here had any experience with the false cobra (Malpolon moilensis)? 

I randomly saw a pictureof these sand burrowing snakes but sadly despite Google's best efforts cant seem to find out much about them or if there even DWA (believe the genus is) as so far reading suggests the venom is similar to a bee sting...

Your knowledge and experiences with this awesome looking snake would greatly be appreciated.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## molorus_bivittatus

There not dwa,but rear fanged and mixed comments on potency of venom,i couldn't say as ive never been tagged,but i had one for a year and its was pretty skittish,she was about 4-5 ft pretty slender but mine was pretty much psychotic... Other than that theyre a beautiful snake!! but the hood is no were near as great as a real naja!i kept mine in a 6ftx3ftx3ft. She was always in her hide until she heard the viv door slide then bang,your mine baby lol. Hope this helps


----------



## molorus_bivittatus

False Water Cobra Care Sheet
hope this helps!
Same principal as malpolon


----------



## AB's

Thanks for that, seen plenty of fwc but the fc is a new one to me!


----------



## molorus_bivittatus

It is a different species, but it is pretty much the same principal,if you get one treat it like a dwa as you may be allergic to the venom and could go south! Good luck


----------



## DavidR

_Malpolon_ are still DWA and the only similarity with false water cobras is the common name and the fact that they are quite large and venomous 'colubrids'.

David.


----------



## AB's

DavidR said:


> _Malpolon_ are still DWA and the only similarity with false water cobras is the common name and the fact that they are quite large and venomous 'colubrids'.
> 
> David.


Can you tell me any more about your experiences with them? Thanks.


----------



## Mememe

Used to look after one where I worked. Keep them warm and dry. They are DWA (though now go by the name _Scutophis moilensis_?), and can be a bit nuts. This one would come out and hood at the glass as soon as you entered the room. Relatively easy to keep, prefer smaller prey items. Venom's probably fairly neurotoxic as far as I can remember?

Pure evil looking:










They tend to strike awkwardly sideways, but can cobra-charge/jump forward and up at times.


----------



## Jack W

Mememe said:


> Used to look after one where I worked. Keep them warm and dry. They are DWA (though now go by the name _Scutophis moilensis_?), and can be a bit nuts. This one would come out and hood at the glass as soon as you entered the room. Relatively easy to keep, prefer smaller prey items. Venom's probably fairly neurotoxic as far as I can remember?
> 
> Pure evil looking:
> 
> image
> 
> They tend to strike awkwardly sideways, but can cobra-charge/jump forward and up at times.


What a beautiful snake, although I agree it is pretty mean looking.


----------



## AB's

Mememe said:


> Used to look after one where I worked. Keep them warm and dry. They are DWA (though now go by the name _Scutophis moilensis_?), and can be a bit nuts. This one would come out and hood at the glass as soon as you entered the room. Relatively easy to keep, prefer smaller prey items. Venom's probably fairly neurotoxic as far as I can remember?
> 
> Pure evil looking:
> 
> image
> 
> They tend to strike awkwardly sideways, but can cobra-charge/jump forward and up at times.


Love this snake!! Shame it's on the list, gonna be a while before I even contemplate that route. On the brief info I've found it's said the venom is no more than a bee sting... Guess it might not be that accurate!!!

Anyone else kept these and could tell me more?


----------



## Razorscale

If your intrested in "False Cobra's" i suggest looking up "Pseudoxenodon bambusicola" truly a amazing looking animal.

And regarding the DWAL they seem to the throwing them out for people now, do what is going around now, keep ball python's and dodge a bite and think your Steve Irwin, find a mentor that really doesnt give a s:censor:t and ask for training, simples.


----------



## AB's

Razorscale said:


> If your intrested in "False Cobra's" i suggest looking up "Pseudoxenodon bambusicola" truly a amazing looking animal.
> 
> And regarding the DWAL they seem to the throwing them out for people now, do what is going around now, keep ball python's and dodge a bite and think your Steve Irwin, find a mentor that really doesnt give a s:censor:t and ask for training, simples.


Thanks for the info, I'll have a read!


----------



## nsn89

Razorscale said:


> If your intrested in "False Cobra's" i suggest looking up "Pseudoxenodon bambusicola" truly a amazing looking animal.
> 
> And regarding the DWAL they seem to the throwing them out for people now, do what is going around now, keep ball python's and dodge a bite and think your Steve Irwin, find a mentor that really doesnt give a s:censor:t and ask for training, simples.


Lol, nice little dig there big man


----------

